# All Slavic langauges: polgielski рунглийский?



## Brian P

The incursion of English into other languages has resulted in the creation of such words as:
 
_franglais = français + anglais_
_ _
_dinglish =  deutsch + englisch_
_ _
_spanglish = spanish + english_
_ _
_itaglese = italiano + inglese_
_ _
Do any Slavic languages have similar hybrid words such as maybe  _polgielski __рунглийский_?


----------



## Jana337

> _dinglish =  deutsch + englisch_


In the German forum, we call this creature Denglisch.

I am a proud native speaker of Czenglish. 

Jana


----------



## Etcetera

Brian P said:
			
		

> Do any Slavic languages have similar hybrid words such as maybe  _polgielski __рунглийский_?


I've never heard anything like that in Russian.


----------



## cyanista

Wiki has a nice article about Runglish. Рунглийский is surely a "logical" translation of the term but I must say I have never heard the word before.


----------



## Etcetera

Why, that's interesting! Thank you for the link, Cyanista. 
This made me laugh:


> "Runglish" is also used informally to describe the variety of *English spoken by native Russian speakers*.


 No, no, I don't want to speak Runglish!


----------



## cyanista

Will you be very upset, Etcetera, if I tell you that Runglish sometimes sneaks through into your posts? I'll let you know next time if you wish. 

All reports of Runglish in my posts are very welcome.


----------



## Etcetera

I will!
Corrections are always welcome!


----------



## Brian P

Дорогие френди!
 
Děkuji, Jana, и огромное спасибо вам всем, особенно за очаровательную статью в Wikipedia о других гибридных языках.
 
Всего бестого


----------



## Thomas1

Hello, 

I know of Polglish, we use this word once in a while with my friends and sometimes speak it  but I never heard of polgielski.

Tom


----------



## Seana

Etcetera said:
			
		

> I've never heard anything like that in Russian.



Hallo, 
Have you ever heart this charming term "very haraszo" means "веры харошо". Isn't it just Runglish or maybe better say Rupolnglish because it is our Polish invention? 

kisski dla wszystkich 

_(kisses for all) _


----------



## Brian P

Dziękuję very much, Seana!

Wszystko bestiego!

Brian


----------



## Etcetera

Seana said:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Have you ever heart this charming term "very haraszo" means "веры харошо". Isn't it just Runglish or maybe better say Rupolnglish because it is our Polish invention?
> 
> kisski dla wszystkich
> 
> _(kisses for all) _


 No, I haven't.  I missed a bit, didn't I?


----------



## Brian P

Привет И Так Далее!

Я не понимаю "I missed a bit, didn't I". Как ты вероятно уже знаешь, у глагола "to miss" разные значения. Хочешь ли ты сказать что ты пропустил что-то или, что ты скучаешь по чему-то?


----------



## Etcetera

Привет! 
В моем посте глагол to miss был использован в значении "пропускать/упускать что-то". 

A small correction:


> Хочешь ли ты сказать, что ты пропустилa что-то, или что ты скучаешь по чему-то?


How long have you been studying Russian? I'm just impressed by your command of it!


----------



## Thomas1

Seana said:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Have you ever heart this charming term "very haraszo" means "веры харошо". Isn't it just Runglish or maybe better say Rupolnglish because it is our Polish invention?
> 
> kisski dla wszystkich
> 
> _(kisses for all) _


 This one sounds familiar to me but I can't remember where I heard it (probably on TV). Do you know something more on its origin?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Brian P

Thanks for your kind words, Etcetera.  I'll send you a PM in the next few days.

Greetings from California or as my friend Дмитрии Ходько calls it Народная Республика Рая


----------



## Saluton

I don't like the way the word рунглийский sounds. I've heard рунглиш and ранглиш and those seem much nicer.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



Jana337 said:


> I am a proud native speaker of Czenglish.



Jana, I thought that you were a very purist only Czech speaker ^^. 
But Czenglish would be an English word, not a Czech, perhaps _českgliski_ (but I think that it wouldn't soudn well for Czech ears). 

Bah, poor Slavnglish! But it is better to let English with itself, it's enough. 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## slavic_one

Never heard about any of those, neither in Croatian or in any other language!


----------



## Čeština2008

Polish is terrible for this, and it's getting worse. A ludicrous, but somewhat believable (if you watch Polish TV  ) example is here:

"Sorry, ale mamy castingi na filmy super hitowe w TV; potym możemy pójść na drinki, hamburgery, hot dogi, sandwiczy i może nawet na chipsy."

I know how the French feel now 

Mind you, my ex-mother-in-law was pretty bad, using terms like _mięso beefowe _instead of *mięso wołowe*_, _("beef meat"  ) which pre-dated the Anglicisms favoured by the ku*wa-obsessed generation of recent immigrants by many years_. 


_


----------



## slavian1

We call it "ponglish" or "Poglish" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poglish

I know lots of such expressions concerning "ponglish". They are very popular among Poles living in the USA. 

Some examples:
Insiura (ubezpieczenie) - insurance . Muszę wykupić insiurę (I have to buy insurance policy).

Karpet (dywan, wykładzina dywanowa) - carpet. 
Liwing (salon) - Living room. Jaki piękny karpet masz w liwingu. (What a beautiful carpet there is in your living room).

Baksa (skrzynka, pudełko) - box, six-pack. 
Szapimbeg (siatka, torba na zakupy) - shopping bag.
Szop (sklep) - grocery, store.

Kupiłem w szopie baksę piwa i wskadziłem ją do szapimbega.
I bought in a grocery a six-pack of beer and put it into a shopping bag.

And my favorite sentence:
Luknij no przez łindoł, jak się na kornerze strita dwóch menów fajtuje.

Has anybody a clue, what the last sentence stands for?


----------



## jazyk

Look out the window at the two men fighting on the corner of the street.


----------



## Thomas1

slavian1 said:


> [...]
> And my favorite sentence:
> Luknij no przez łindoł, jak się na kornerze strita dwóch menów fajtuje.
> 
> Has anybody a clue, what the last sentence stands for?


This sounds to me like an example of Chicago Polglish, I heard some people speak like that on Polish TV a while ago, they came from the Windy City. 

Tom


----------



## slavian1

Thomas1 said:


> This sounds to me like an example of Chicago Polglish, I heard some people speak like that on Polish TV a while ago, they came from the Windy City.
> 
> Tom


 
Actually I heard those phrases in New York (about 12 years ago).

By the way, I've just realized that I use a lot of "ponglish" in my professional life. I work as a computer scientist and I use a lot of english technical vocabulary every day. Among my colleagues we use to say for instance: 
skanselować spotkanie (to cacel a meeting),
sejwność dane (to save data),
skilować proces (to kill (stop) a process).

but also - muszę się zresetować - (literally: I have to reset myself) - meaning - I need a break to thing something over.

and so on, and so on...


----------



## vatreno

! This is a great topic.
When I worked with some Mexicans here in the US we would both try to use each others languages to talk to each other, out of respect, but had some difficulties. So we would literally combine the two, English and Spanish, and BAM Spanglish!
The best part is there are no real rules, you just kind of combine words randomly.
- The most interesting thing I learned is that Mexicans have an almost exact same word as American "dude", "way" (not sure of spelling). It was explained to me like this- That it is used as saying hello to a freind (Que onda way?- Whats up dude?) but has an original meaning of being an insult (a bull who cannot reproduce-a waste of space)
Examples:
Can you move the mesas, por favor? (Can you move the tables, please?)
Fiesta a mi casa. Bring some chicas. (Party at my house. Bring some girls.)
No way way! (No way, dude. my favorite haha)


----------



## vatreno

Hopefully I can become a moderate Croatian speaker so I can speak fluent Croanglish (or hrvatish- i have not decided).

I also tried to teach the Mexicans some Croatian words- mostly unsuitable for this site, so we could speak croanglish. They just gave me weird looks though, I guess they thought I was speaking Chinese or maybe just surprised I knew more than one language.


----------

